# Waterloo FT



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Any word on anything yet?


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Open has at least 20 dogs to run first series Saturday morning. (Chip has not run yet) A tough triple with a long memory bird thrown next to a wood line, then another bird on the right, followed by a fairly short flyer, with the arc over the line to the right hand bird. Some dogs ran over the flyer and got the second bird, then had trouble taking the same line back to the flyer; many dogs came up short on the memory bird, with some huge hunts due to the scent downwind of the flyer station. Many handles, pickups and long hunts. Possibly one dog in five did it well.

The Qual ran everything but the water blinds today. I don't have the callbacks.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Thanks Steve. Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Good luck today Steve!! (Hi Sally!!)

M


----------



## kpick52 (Dec 3, 2007)

stevelow said:


> A tough triple with a long memory bird thrown next to a wood line, then another bird on the right, followed by a fairly short flyer, with the arc over the line to the right hand bird.


Steve, do I understand that the open land marks has over / under marks involving the flyer. Granted there are 86 dogs entered and the days are short, but are the grounds at Kaye & Roger's place that bad? Just wondering?

Good Luck today!!!!

Jim Pickering


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Thanks, Jim.

The grounds are great, with many options. The Fullers have about 700-800 acres, with 145 acres where the open is. Rolling terrain, good cover, excellent water.


----------



## Ken Archer (Aug 11, 2003)

kpick52 said:


> Steve, do I understand that the open land marks has over / under marks involving the flyer. Granted there are 86 dogs entered and the days are short, but are the grounds at Kaye & Roger's place that bad? Just wondering? Jim Pickering


The 1st series in the Open turned into a blood bath. It as a real tight triple with the first bird down on the left thrown angle back up against a tree line and retired. The line to the mark took the dogs down hill, across a pond, uphill between two stands of trees into an open field and then to the far tree line.

The second middle bird down, also angle back at the base of a tree and retired, was at times under the arc of the flyer and at other times appeared to be an inline with the flyer. The flyer station was in the middle at the corner of the pond thrown left to right. Wind was at the dog's back on all three marks.

Some dogs didn't want to go back through the area of the flyer fall to get the second bird. Many dogs wanted to hunt short of the trees on the memory bird. If they made it through the two stands of trees they often wanted to flare left or right behind the trees. Few dogs held a good line to the memory bird and drove deep enough on the first attempt. There were lots of handles.


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

First series of the Am is up and running. fairly open Triple. Short retired right bird, long middle bird, flyer to the left. About 25 dogs have run, with a couple handles, a pickup, a break, and a few monster hunts.

Open has completed the first series. Lainees going over from the Am now to get callbacks.


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Qual Results:

1. Rock River Ring Leader, Dave Seivert
2. Taylorlab Calumet's Big Blue, Sharon Gierman
3. Topbrass Goodtime Charli, Shannon Casto
4. Fargo's Texas Lexus, Wayne Stupka
RJ. Windy K's Flying Juicy Lucy, Mike Kerr

no other jams

Open just finished first series, don't have callbacks yet.

Amateur, as described above. Most dogs are doing it


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Open Callbacks to the Second:

23 dogs

3, 8, 11, 13, 18, 27, 30, 32, 35, 36, 38, 44, 47, 50, 51, 55, 58, 63, 69, 72, 77, 80, 81


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Open callbacks to land blind 
23 total

3,8,11,13,18,27,30,32,35,36,38,44,47,50,51,55,58,63,69,72,77,80,81


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

3,FC Lacy's Lucky Ladd,Paul Panichi,Dave Rorem
8,"Little Dipper ""Darby""","Robert Heller, Jr.",Karl Gunzer/Rob Erhardt
11,AFC TexAnna Yellow Gold MH,Kenneth Robbins,Ken Robbins
13,FC AFC Tiger's Goodness Gracious,Steve & Jan Helgoth,Danny Farmer
18,AFC Bayou Bays Bodago,Wendall Williams,Wendall Williams
27,Sweet Bay's Pal-O-Mine,Mark Rosenblum,Mark Rosenblum
30,Calumet's Mein Soupster,Harold Gierman,Harold Gierman
32,Fish River's Out of the Park,Cindy Harbaugh,Dave Rorem
35,FC Caprock's Cool Hand Luke,Lee Smithwick,Danny Farmer
36,YDK Boss's Nitrous Express,Eric Fletcher,Dave Rorem
38,WRS Bugs Black Mist,Wayne Stupka,Wayne Stupka
44,FC Pinehurst's True Blue,James & Debbie Hurst,Dave Rorem
47,LaCrosse's Running Brooke,Kaye Fuller,Kaye Fuller
50,FC Colonel Bowie's Revenge,Gary Mathis,Karl Gunzer/Jeff Jenkins
51,FC/AFC Freeridin Smooth Operator,Ted Shih,David Rorem
55,FC/AFC Trumarc's Pudgie Mac,Mike Kammerer William E. Bowen,Danny Farmer
58,Close-Hauled To Windward,Joanne & Roy Mackey,Dave Rorem
63,Windigo's Arctic Jupiter,Patsy Martin,Patsy Martin
69,FC Watermark's Big Chief,Jim Cope,Mary Tatum
72,FC By Golden Ponds Easy Livin,David Honeycutt,Dave Honeycutt/Muriel Honeycutt
77,FC Two Rivers Lucky Willie,Brady Oman,Dave Rorem
80,FC/AFC Freeridin Wowie Zowie,Ted Shih,David Rorem
81,Sea Biscuit Itchin To Go,William Kearns,Danny Farmer


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Thanks for the update

And the translation!!!


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Amatuer Callbacks to the Land blind:

1,Castlebays Night Robber,Dave Seivert,Dave Seivert
2,FC-AFC Trumarc's Stormin Norman II,Mark Rosenblum,Mark Rosenblum
3,Ruff Cut Diamond,Gary Mathis,Gary Mathis
5,FC Hidden Bay Sweet Sophie,Jimmy Iles,Jimmy Iles
6,FC By Golden Ponds Easy Livin,David Honeycutt,Dave Honeycutt/Muriel Honeycutt
7,Sunrise's Splendor of Autumn,Sheril Allen,Tony Allen
11,Lil Bit's Blanc de Noir,J. Victor and Holly Z. Garcia,J. Victor Garcia
12,Adirondac Code Red MH,Stephen C Low,Stephen C Low
13,Signature's TX ColdBlueSteel CD MH,Lauren Hays,Lauren Hays
14,FC Barton Creek's Classic Glass,Mike Haring,Mike Haring
15,AFC Van Gogh IV,Patrick Kenny,Pat Kenny
17,Watermark's Kategory Five,Mary Tatum,Mary Tatum
18,Adalida's Relentless Pursuit,Steve & Jan Helgoth,Steve Helgoth
19,showthymes pay per view,Jon Monroe,Jon Monroe
20,Lightning Fast Quack Attacker,Lainee Munhollon,Lainee Munhollon
21,Knock It Stiff,Thomas Watson,Tom Watson
22,Sweet Bay's Pal-O-Mine,Mark Rosenblum,Mark Rosenblum
23,Rock River Granite,Dave Seivert,Dave Seivert
24,Fargo's Texas Lexus,Wayne Stupka,Wayne Stupka
27,Trumarc's Stanley,Pam Ingham,Joe Piland
30,Mirk,Clint Mallari,Clint Mallari
31,Pekisko Calumet's Rebel Doll,Sharon Gierman,Sharon Gierman
32,T Street Tess,John Skibber,John Skibber
33,Fargo's Gulf Coast Jack-Son,John Caire,John Caire/Suzan Caire
35,FC Colonel Bowie's Revenge,Gary Mathis,Jeff Jenkins/Gary Mathis
37,Topbrass Sky Hi Lucy,Susan Ritch,Susie Ritch
38,FC Watermark's Big Chief,Jim Cope,Mary Tatum
39,EL TORO,DANNY WIDNER,Dan Widner
40,Sunrise Over the Jemez JH,Sheril Allen,Tony Allen
41,AFC Bayou Bays Bodago,Wendall Williams,Wendall Williams
42,AFC TexAnna Yellow Gold MH,Kenneth Robbins,Ken Robbins
43,Lil Bit's Cote D'Or Pinot Noir,J. Victor and Holly Z. Garcia,J. Victor Garcia
44,Cosmo's Reignbo Warrior,Dave Seivert,Dave Seivert
45,Trumarc's Costalotmore,Mark Rosenblum,Mark Rosenblum
46,Close-Hauled to Windward,Joanne Mackey,Joanne Mackey
47,FC Barton Creek's O Mustad,Mike Haring,Mike Haring
48,Calumet's Mein Soupster,Harold Gierman,Harold Gierman
49,KC's Maximum Sentence SH ***,Roger Fuller,Kaye Fuller
51,yeehaw ridem out,Jon Monroe,Jon Monroe
52,FC AFC Tiger's Goodness Gracious,Steve & Jan Helgoth,Steve Helgoth
53,Watermark's The Boss' Daughter,John Skibber,John Skibber
55,Rocket-Man to the Moon,Thomas Watson,Tom Watson
56,WRS Bugs Black Mist,Wayne Stupka,Wayne Stupka
59,Trumarc's Tickled Pink,Pam Ingham,Joe Piland
60,Watermark's Player's Rule-No Limit,Mary Tatum,Mary Tatum
61,Wild Running Rebel Child,Patrick Garrett,Patrick Garrett
62,Vegas Roll Of The Dice,Donald FitzGerald,Donnie Fitzgerald
63,Byte Me Maxx.Com,Patrick Kenny,Sam Kenny
64,Buck N Butta Bing,Linda Bailey,Linda Bailey
65,FC Woody Creek's Poetic Justice,Jimmy Banks,Jimmy Banks

Sorry, no info on the Open, Lainee (Workaholic  ) is working at the Am...


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Lainee called.

Callbacks to the OPEN water marks:

3,FC Lacy's Lucky Ladd,Paul Panichi,Dave Rorem
8,"Little Dipper ""Darby""","Robert Heller, Jr.",Karl Gunzer/Rob Erhardt
13,FC AFC Tiger's Goodness Gracious,Steve & Jan Helgoth,Danny Farmer
18,AFC Bayou Bays Bodago,Wendall Williams,Wendall Williams
32,Fish River's Out of the Park,Cindy Harbaugh,Dave Rorem
36,YDK Boss's Nitrous Express,Eric Fletcher,Dave Rorem
51,FC/AFC Freeridin Smooth Operator,Ted Shih,David Rorem
77,FC Two Rivers Lucky Willie,Brady Oman,Dave Rorem
80,FC/AFC Freeridin Wowie Zowie,Ted Shih,David Rorem


Good Luck Ted.....


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Thanks, David

I am keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Go Nitro!!!!

Angie


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

Go Zowie......
________
hotbox vaporizers


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Amateur land blind ended at 5:30 with 12 dogs left to run at 7 am Sunday. Moderate length blind, down off a dike, between two trees and over a log. Most dogs are doing it.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Any news from the derby?

Aaron


----------



## lvieau (Feb 8, 2004)

30 dogs started; 23 were called back to the second series; 16 have been called back for the third, which will start at 8am.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Any callback numbers for Derby?


----------



## Shawn Riggs (Oct 16, 2004)

What I have for the Derby call backs to the 3rd are:
1, 2, 4, 6, 7, 15, 18, 19, 20, 22, 23, 24, 26, 27, 29, 30

Looks like the Open and Am have been reported other than Dan Denicus is representing Vinwood.


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Am callbacks to last series: 5,7,11,14,15,27,30,41,42,43,49,61.

Water blind was long entry, over two points on left, bird on tip of another point on right.

Open just finished, no results yet.

Derby is in last series.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

*Open*

1) ****: O/H Williams
2) Zowie: O: Shih, H:Rorem
3) Gracie: O: Helgoth, H: Denicus
4) Homer: O: Harbaugh, H: Rorem
RJ) Ladd: O: Panichi, H: Rorem
J) Mootsie: O: Shih
Willie: O: Oman
Nitro: O: Fletcher

All three handled by Dave Rorem


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> *Open*
> 
> 1) ****: O/H Williams
> 2) Zowie: O: Shih, H:Rorem
> ...


Congratsulations to all, Wendal Williams O/H wins a big one, gotta love that.


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Way to go **** - now FC-AFC 

Congrates Kay and Wendell


----------



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

WAY TO GO TED!!!! Congrat's

William W


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Congratz Ted and Wendell!

Aaron


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Congrats Ted, Dave,Zowie & Mootsie..........


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Polock said:


> Congrats Ted, Dave,Zowie & Mootsie..........


Ditto Ted.


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Congrats Ted, way to go Dave with the ol' man , and to Mootsie too.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Old School Labs said:


> Congrats Ted, way to go Dave with the ol' man , and to Mootsie too.


I was thinking the same thing.

*Good going Zowie!*


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Amateur Results:

1. KC's MAXIMUM SENTENCE, ROGER AND KAYE FULLER (Kaye handled him in first three series, Roger in 4th)
2. AFC Van Gogh IV, Pat Kenny
3. FC AFC Bayou Bays Bodago, Wendell Williams (Earned FC in Open at this trial)
4. FC Hidden Bay Sophie, Jimmy Isles
RJ. AFC TexAnna Yellow Gold MH, Ken Robbins
J. Sunrise's Splendor of Autumn, Tony Allen
J. Lil Bit's Blanc De Noir, Victor Garcia
J. FC Barton Creek's Classic Glass, Mike Haring
J. Trumarc' Stanley, Joe Piland
J. Mirk, Clint Mallari
J. Lil Bit's D'Or Pinot Noir, Victor Garcia
J. Wild Running Rebel Child, Patrick Garrett

For some reasons my caps always stick when I'm typing a Golden!

Congratulations to all!


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Ted Shih said:


> *Open*
> 
> 1) ****: O/H Williams
> 2) Zowie: O: Shih, H:Rorem
> ...


Big CONGRATS to Wendal--met the Williams last year at TX trial--they are very nice couple.

Congrats to Ted, Paul/Jenn, Cindy, Brady, Eric and of course, Dave!


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Derby Results:

1. Rocky Creeks Full Tilt Boogie, Suzan Caire
2. Taylorlab Calumet's Big Blue, Sharon Gierman
3. Aksarben's Night Ranger, o Nate Limoges, h Rob Erhardt
4. Hawkeye's Victory at Sea, Bill Hillman
RJ. Hawkeye's Red Wing, Bill Hillman
J. A Splash of Roses, o Joe and Gail Harris, h Adam Casto
J. Doubletime Trooper, o Bruce Bellringer, h Patsy Martin
J. Tiger's Currahee Trooper, o Charles Smith, h Rob Erhardt
J. Catalina's Outlaw, o Sydney Gardave, h Adam Casto
J. Candlewoods Code Black, o Peter and Leslie Thuman, h Rob Erhardt
J. Frankel's Running Storm, o David and Tina Frankel, h Adam Casto

Congratulations to all!


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Congratulations to the Caires and Pearl for the Derby win! Pearl makes the Derby List in three trials! She's one hot tamale!

Kudos to the Waterloo Club for a well run and well executed trial.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THE PLACEMENTS! 
A thank you to all the Judges and workers for putting on the trial--lots of work.
And a big thanks to Roger & Kay for use of the beautiful property.
Dave & Glenda


----------



## Shawn Riggs (Oct 16, 2004)

Ted Shih said:


> *Open*
> 
> 1) ****: O/H Williams
> 2) Zowie: O: Shih, H:Rorem
> ...


dog #8 Little Dipper "Darby" handled by Karl Gunzer and owned by Robert Heller also received a jam.


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Congrats to all that placed and JAM'd! The results are now posted on Entry Express........ thanks, also, to everyone making our first trial a success (Kaye and Roger Fuller, all the workers - who are our club members, all the judges and the participants who came)!! 

PS--One last thanks to Lainee for helping us!!! We know you were on vacation..... but, you were great and a HUGE help to Tony!!


----------



## lvieau (Feb 8, 2004)

Congratulations on winning the Amateur, Roger and Kaye, and thanks for letting us be on your beautiful property! Leslie


----------



## SueLab (Jul 27, 2003)

Special thanks to Sharon Gierman, Pat McHale, Tim Milligan, Mike Kerr, and Patsy Martin - all of whom helped at the Waterloo Qual...their assistance was greatly appreciated...


----------



## Wayne Dibbley (Jul 20, 2005)

Dan Denicus handled Gracie to a 3rd in the open!! Way to go Dan!!!

Great to see you running a dog in the open!

All the best

Dibs


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Congrats to Wendell and **** (he is very handsome boy  ) **** absolutely smacked the first series in the Open, which was no small feat!

Congrats to the Fuller's on their Am win!!! Way to go!!!

Thanks to the "three Amigo's" - Tony, Shawn and Mike for letting me hang out and train with you all week or maybe I should call you the "three stooges?"  

Had a great time......also working the trial was easy because you guys had the help organized - that makes marshalling easy, thanks!!

See you next year!

FOM

ps - congrats Tony on your JAM


----------

